# Caso Ambra-Allegri: femministe contro Striscia la Notizia.



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2021)

Insorgono le VIP femministe dopo la consegna del Tapiro d'oro ad Ambra Angiolini, fresca di separazione con Max Allegri.

Selvaggia Lucarelli: "Perché lei sì, e Allegri no? Agguato a una povera donna che soffre per la fine di un amore. Aspettiamo la consegna del Tapiro al maschio alfa, e un mazzo di rose per Ambra."

Laura Chiatti e Ilary Blasi: "Bieco e totalmente irrispettoso nei confronti di una grande artista,che prima di tutto è una donna di spiccata sensibilità ed una madre"

Nel mirino anche Vanessa Incontrada, conduttrice di Striscia, fino a ieri paladina delle femministe e della battaglia body-shaming ma che ora viene massacrata dalle sue "colleghe" per aver mandato in onda il servizio ridendo.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Insorgono le VIP femministe dopo la consegna del Tapiro d'oro ad Ambra Angiolini, fresca di separazione con Max Allegri.
> 
> Selvaggia Lucarelli: "Perché lei sì, e Allegri no? Agguato a una povera donna che soffre per la fine di un amore. Aspettiamo la consegna del Tapiro al maschio alfa, e un mazzo di rose per Ambra."
> 
> ...


Ma basta!


----------



## cris (14 Ottobre 2021)

Che degrado


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Ottobre 2021)

"Agguato a una povera donna che soffre" 

Immagino quanto Ambra amasse max e non certo il suo soldo e la sua popolarità. D'altronde Allegri è famoso per come tratta bene le donne ed è un adone di tutto rispetto. 

Sicuramente Ambra uno come Allegri l'avrebbe voluto pure fosse stato un idraulico


----------



## Shmuk (14 Ottobre 2021)

"Grande artista"...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Insorgono le VIP femministe dopo la consegna del Tapiro d'oro ad Ambra Angiolini, fresca di separazione con Max Allegri.
> 
> Selvaggia Lucarelli: "Perché lei sì, e Allegri no? Agguato a una povera donna che soffre per la fine di un amore. Aspettiamo la consegna del Tapiro al maschio alfa, e un mazzo di rose per Ambra."
> 
> ...


le comiche


----------



## fabri47 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Insorgono le VIP femministe dopo la consegna del Tapiro d'oro ad Ambra Angiolini, fresca di separazione con Max Allegri.
> 
> Selvaggia Lucarelli: "Perché lei sì, e Allegri no? Agguato a una povera donna che soffre per la fine di un amore. Aspettiamo la consegna del Tapiro al maschio alfa, e un mazzo di rose per Ambra."
> 
> ...


La notizia vera è quella che ho evidenziata. Per tutti questi anni, non me n'ero accorto, lo giuro.


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Insorgono le VIP femministe dopo la consegna del Tapiro d'oro ad Ambra Angiolini, fresca di separazione con Max Allegri.
> 
> Selvaggia Lucarelli: "Perché lei sì, e Allegri no? Agguato a una povera donna che soffre per la fine di un amore. Aspettiamo la consegna del Tapiro al maschio alfa, e un mazzo di rose per Ambra."
> 
> ...


Grande Max!

Purgale tutte


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Ottobre 2021)

Talmente sensibile che mentre l'ex marito Renga esternava il proprio dolore durante i concerti per la loro storia che stava andando a rotoli lei già si faceva sbattere da Allegri e da chissà chi altro.Max uno di noi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Talmente sensibile che mentre l'ex marito Renga esternava il proprio dolore durante i concerti per la loro storia che stava andando a rotoli lei già si faceva sbattere da Allegri e da chissà chi altro.Max uno di noi.


A sta pagliaccia non sembra vero di essere stata scaricata da un "troll" come Allegri. Da quel punto di vista Max è un grande 

Attendiamo la prossima


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Insorgono le VIP femministe dopo la consegna del Tapiro d'oro ad Ambra Angiolini, fresca di separazione con Max Allegri.
> 
> Selvaggia Lucarelli: "Perché lei sì, e Allegri no? Agguato a una povera donna che soffre per la fine di un amore. Aspettiamo la consegna del Tapiro al maschio alfa, e un mazzo di rose per Ambra."
> 
> ...


Mi auguro che prima o poi questo mondo scompaia per sempre nelle gelide tenebre dell’universo…


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Insorgono le VIP femministe dopo la consegna del Tapiro d'oro ad Ambra Angiolini, fresca di separazione con Max Allegri.
> 
> Selvaggia Lucarelli: "Perché lei sì, e Allegri no? Agguato a una povera donna che soffre per la fine di un amore. Aspettiamo la consegna del Tapiro al maschio alfa, e un mazzo di rose per Ambra."
> 
> ...


Grande artista..in effetti dopo non è la rai ha fatto molto eh...

In ogni caso, normale portino a lei il tapiro che è stata tradita a quanto pare..di solito è il cornuto che ci resta male


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Insorgono le VIP femministe dopo la consegna del Tapiro d'oro ad Ambra Angiolini, fresca di separazione con Max Allegri.
> 
> Selvaggia Lucarelli: "Perché lei sì, e Allegri no? Agguato a una povera donna che soffre per la fine di un amore. Aspettiamo la consegna del Tapiro al maschio alfa, e un mazzo di rose per Ambra."
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Ottobre 2021)

aldilà delle paranoie delle nazifem, sinceramente non è stata una trovata di bellissimo gusto


----------



## Giofa (14 Ottobre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> aldilà delle paranoie delle nazifem, sinceramente non è stata una trovata di bellissimo gusto


Esatto, posto che io ho un debole per Ambra quindi sorvolo sui commenti poco carini di altri utenti . Ma si può dire che non è stata una bella scena senza passare per femminista Lgbt e chi più ne ha più ne metta? Cioè magari Ambra non è a pezzi (e me lo auguro visto il carciofo con cui stava) ma nel dubbio non andare a romperle le balle


----------



## pazzomania (14 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque devono stare attenti.

Questa esasperazione che stanno portando nel mainstream, potrebbero ottenere anche l' effetto contrario.

A me personalmente, ma credo a tutti, hanno rotto ampiamente le palle da tempo.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Ottobre 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che prima o poi questo mondo scompaia per sempre nelle gelide tenebre dell’universo…


Io ho sperato che il covid ne sterminasse milioni.
Invece solo 130000 in Italia, tra cui uomini di altri tempi come mio padre, ma d’altronde sono sempre i migliori che se ne vanno.
La spazzatura rimane.


----------



## Milanoide (14 Ottobre 2021)

Io ricordo la partecipazione di Max Allegri a Sky Sport qualche mese fa come un momento di ilarità irresistibile.
E quando prima della pubblicità annunciata accennò al suo mancato matrimonio in gioventù senza riuscire a trattenere le risate era fortissimo.
Tecnicamente detesto Max.
Lo apprezzo solo in quanto livornese
Viva la f...
Viva Ambra, attapirata o no.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (14 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io ho sperato che il covid ne sterminasse milioni.
> Invece solo 130000 in Italia, tra cui uomini di altri tempi come mio padre, ma d’altronde sono sempre i migliori che se ne vanno.
> La spazzatura rimane.


Mi spiace davvero, amico mio, per la tua perdita: un abbraccio di cuore.
Purtroppo è come dici: siamo circondati da persone senza senso. Non ne faccio una questione di femminismo, fascismo, comunismo o tutti gli -ismi che vogliamo: mi sembra davvero che l’umanità abbia perso la tramontana dei valori. Arroganza, prevaricazione, deliri mascherati da politicamente “corretto”: sta andando tutto a rotoli.


----------



## Tsitsipas (14 Ottobre 2021)

Allegri nel 1992 lasciò sua (quasi) moglie il giorno stesso del matrimonio e non si presentò all'altare. a parte questo non trascurabile dettaglio - che fa capire molto visto che lei ora lo accusa di esser sparito - parliamo di un uomo esteticamente inguardabile rispetto ai livelli di Ambra.

comunque... gossip. meglio parlare delle diagonali di Marchizza e del pressing di Dionisi


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> aldilà delle paranoie delle nazifem, sinceramente non è stata una trovata di bellissimo gusto


quoto, odio con tutto il cuore il tapiro d'oro o amenità varie tipo i razzie.
se lo dessero a me glielo tiro nei denti. altro che stare al gioco.
ma che cavolo volete beccate dell'aria...

detto questo se fosse stato viceversa nessuno si sarebbe indignato.


----------



## Route66 (14 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Insorgono le VIP femministe dopo la consegna del Tapiro d'oro ad Ambra Angiolini, fresca di separazione con Max Allegri.
> 
> Selvaggia Lucarelli: "Perché lei sì, e Allegri no? Agguato a una povera donna che soffre per la fine di un amore. Aspettiamo la consegna del Tapiro al maschio alfa, e un mazzo di rose per Ambra."
> 
> ...


Se io fossi al posto della signora Ambra Angiolini sarei alquanto irritato dal nome delle persone sopracitate che sono insorte....


----------



## JoKeR (14 Ottobre 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace davvero, amico mio, per la tua perdita: un abbraccio di cuore.
> Purtroppo è come dici: siamo circondati da persone senza senso. Non ne faccio una questione di femminismo, fascismo, comunismo o tutti gli -ismi che vogliamo: mi sembra davvero che l’umanità abbia perso la tramontana dei valori. Arroganza, prevaricazione, deliri mascherati da politicamente “corretto”: sta andando tutto a rotoli.


Si ho perso papà durante la prima ondata...

La sensazione è proprio quella, sta andando tutto a rotoli e il declino morale è inarrestabile.

Basta vederlo applicato al calcio: in 25 anni siamo passati da Baresi a Maldini a Donnarumma.


----------



## DavidGoffin (14 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Insorgono le VIP femministe dopo la consegna del Tapiro d'oro ad Ambra Angiolini, fresca di separazione con Max Allegri.
> 
> Selvaggia Lucarelli: "Perché lei sì, e Allegri no? Agguato a una povera donna che soffre per la fine di un amore. Aspettiamo la consegna del Tapiro al maschio alfa, e un mazzo di rose per Ambra."
> 
> ...


Togliendo i ricamini accusatori delle femministe che ci marciano sopra in questo caso hanno ragione

Andava dato a lui non a lei. Sicuramente tempo qualche giorno viste le polemiche uscite andranno a cercare anche lui.

Comunque Striscia e Ricci stanno rasentando il ridicolo, sempre peggio quel programma


----------



## LukeLike (15 Ottobre 2021)

Al di là del discorso femministe-non femministe in cui non voglio neanche entrare, ma qual è il senso di consegnare il tapiro ad una persona (donna o uomo che sia) solo perché è stata lasciata?


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Insorgono le VIP femministe dopo la consegna del Tapiro d'oro ad Ambra Angiolini, fresca di separazione con Max Allegri.
> 
> Selvaggia Lucarelli: "Perché lei sì, e Allegri no? Agguato a una povera donna che soffre per la fine di un amore. Aspettiamo la consegna del Tapiro al maschio alfa, e un mazzo di rose per Ambra."
> 
> ...


Al di la delle solite discussione che ne scaturiscono, spesso e volentieri retoriche, incoerenti e ipocrite, è indiscutibile che questa sia tv spazzatura.
Veramente sterco che la gente da in pasto al proprio cervello.
E io mi chiedo (da anni, da buona parte della mia vita in verità) come possano gli spettatori non pretendere di guardare qualcosa di più stimolante.
Accettare di guardare questa roba equivale a mangiare junk food tutta la vita.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Al di la delle solite discussione che ne scaturiscono, spesso e volentieri retoriche, incoerenti e ipocrite, è indiscutibile che questa sia tv spazzatura.
> Veramente sterco che la gente da in pasto al proprio cervello.
> E io mi chiedo (da anni, da buona parte della mia vita in verità) come possano gli spettatori non pretendere di guardare qualcosa di più stimolante.
> Accettare di guardare questa roba equivale a mangiare junk food tutta la vita.


Perché questi sono i valori etici e morali dei nostri tempi, dove la luce della ragione non illumina più le menti dell’uomo. _Milanworld _rappresenta per me una piccola oasi di felicità: ognuno ha le sue idee, ma la maggior parte degli utenti le argomenta con cognizione di causa; si può inoltre discutere di vari aspetti della vita, dal calcio alla politica, dalla letteratura alle scienze sempre con buona qualità.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Ottobre 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Perché questi sono i valori etici e morali dei nostri tempi, dove la luce della ragione non illumina più le menti dell’uomo. _Milanworld _rappresenta per me una piccola oasi di felicità: ognuno ha le sue idee, ma la maggior parte degli utenti le argomenta con cognizione di causa; si può inoltre discutere di vari aspetti della vita, dal calcio alla politica, dalla letteratura alle scienze sempre con buona qualità.


Giusto. Io la vedo pero anche una scelta personale.
Guardare certe cose senza chiedersi se facciano schifo e soprattutto "bene" alla propria persona è un po' come andare a mangiare sempre/spesso junk food senza chiedersi cosa stiamo mangiando.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Al di la delle solite discussione che ne scaturiscono, spesso e volentieri retoriche, incoerenti e ipocrite, è indiscutibile che questa sia tv spazzatura.
> Veramente sterco che la gente da in pasto al proprio cervello.
> E io mi chiedo (da anni, da buona parte della mia vita in verità) come possano gli spettatori non pretendere di guardare qualcosa di più stimolante.
> Accettare di guardare questa roba equivale a mangiare junk food tutta la vita.


C' tanta mediocrità in giro che non la si riesce nemmeno a quantificare.
La tv che viene proposta è lo specchio della vita reale.

C'è troppa gente che non vive e se la passa osservando gli altri.
Ad una persona normale se A lascia B o B lascia A dovrebbe fregare una mazza.
Almeno a me frega una mazza.

Ma poi basta farsi un giretto col telecomando la sera per venir voglia di buttare la tv.


----------



## Davidoff (15 Ottobre 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che prima o poi questo mondo scompaia per sempre nelle gelide tenebre dell’universo…


L'unica consolazione che traggo dall'invasione afro-musulmana è che quando le risorse saranno in maggioranza e comanderanno tratteranno le donne con lo stesso tatto con cui le trattano nei loro paesi, allora forse ste nazifem ipocrite e lobotomizzate capiranno che dopotutto la "società patriarcale" occidentale non era poi così male.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2021)

PS: ma le veline sono ancora quei 2 cessi delle passate edizioni?
quei 5 minuti all'anno che mi fermo su striscia è solo per gli stacchetti.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> PS: ma le veline sono ancora quei 2 cessi delle passate edizioni?
> quei 5 minuti all'anno che mi fermo su striscia è solo per gli stacchetti.


Sono cambiate quest'anno,di sfuggita ho visto la bionda l'altra sera e sembrava niente male.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sono cambiate quest'anno,di sfuggita ho visto la bionda l'altra sera e sembrava niente male.


finalmente..........
quelle 2 la devono aver davvero unto le ruote giuste... sono rimaste anni ed erano davvero mediocri per me.


----------



## Manue (15 Ottobre 2021)

Non guardo mai striscia, ci sono capitato per caso l'altro giorno, proprio su questo servizio.

Onestamente servizio inutile e schifoso, 
ma non per difendere la Angiolini, ma proprio a livello umano.
Che senso ha andare a rompere le scatole ad una persona per un argomento così serio?

Non lo capisco proprio.

Se fossi stato io al posto della Angiolini sicuro non avrei usato la sua calma ed educazione.

Detto questo, 
l'indignazione delle donne citate sopra è ridicola, 
si chiedessero se tra la Angiolini e Allegri ci fosse amore prima di tutto, 
o money...


----------



## fabri47 (15 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sono cambiate quest'anno,di sfuggita ho visto la bionda l'altra sera e sembrava niente male.


Da anni non guardo più Striscia, però ho notato queste due veline e mi piacciono veramente tanto. Già il fatto che ballano sempre scalze, me le fa reputare le migliori di sempre. Complimenti alla coreografa! 

Modificando una mia citazione che uso sempre qui, direi che quando si esibiscono loro, vorrei essere il bancone di Striscia  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2021)

*Ambra piange in diretta a Radio Capital:
"Grazie per quello che sto vedendo, un muro di amore folle che si è schierato davanti a una persona che evidentemente ora non riesce a farlo da sola. È commovente."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ambra piange in diretta a Radio Capital:
> "Grazie per quello che sto vedendo, un muro di amore folle che si è schierato davanti a una persona che evidentemente ora non riesce a farlo da sola. È commovente."*



Si lasceranno migliaia di coppie al giorno, anche per colpa delle donne.
Ma chissenfrega delle lacrime di questa, e in diretta radiofonica?


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ambra piange in diretta a Radio Capital:
> "Grazie per quello che sto vedendo, un muro di amore folle che si è schierato davanti a una persona che evidentemente ora non riesce a farlo da sola. È commovente."*


bah.............
dovrà finire di pagare la rata dell'attico.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> L'unica consolazione che traggo dall'invasione afro-musulmana è che quando le risorse saranno in maggioranza e comanderanno tratteranno le donne con lo stesso tatto con cui le trattano nei loro paesi, allora forse ste nazifem ipocrite e lobotomizzate capiranno che dopotutto la "società patriarcale" occidentale non era poi così male.


Dici bene: è tutta pura ipocrisia. Molte delle persone che si ergono a paladini del politicamente corretto sono i più inadeguati dal punto di vista etico-morale: non metto in dubbio che ci siano persone di grande spessore che credono davvero nei loro ideali (e a loro va il mio plauso), ma tra questi non ci sono certe le personalità “di spicco” ricordate nell’articolo. Ti giuro che ogni volta che mi guardo intorno vedo sempre più degenerazione, disonestà e depravazione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ambra piange in diretta a Radio Capital:
> "Grazie per quello che sto vedendo, un muro di amore folle che si è schierato davanti a una persona che evidentemente ora non riesce a farlo da sola. È commovente."*


Mi aspetto una risposta da vero troll ora da Allegri. Non ci deludere Max 



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si lasceranno migliaia di coppie al giorno, anche per colpa delle donne.
> Ma chissenfrega delle lacrime di questa, e in diretta radiofonica?


Basta pensare che i divorzi per il 70% sono iniziati dalle donne...


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Basta pensare che i divorzi per il 70% sono iniziati dalle donne...


ma perchè le picchiano, mica perchè sono trote.....


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ambra piange in diretta a Radio Capital:
> "Grazie per quello che sto vedendo, un muro di amore folle che si è schierato davanti a una persona che evidentemente ora non riesce a farlo da sola. È commovente."*


Ahahahahahahahahhaaha


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto una risposta da vero troll ora da Allegri. Non ci deludere Max



Domani in conferenza secondo me gli chiederanno qualcosa.

Mi gioco il mio cent sull'ultra femminista Fabiana Della Valle, compagna dell'ultrà juventino Oliviero


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Ottobre 2021)

Da domani sui campi si inginocchieranno per Ambra,ma per gli uomini traditi non si inginocchia mai nessuno,tranne appunto le traditrici che si inginocchiano alla grande per altri motivi,lunghi motivi da spiegare..


----------



## davidsdave80 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Come non condividere... gia' l'avevo accennato tempo fa su altro argomento. Siamo alla deriva da un pezzo. Provate a vedere su youtube questi due video, di due personalita' un po' ... fuori dal coro.. almeno in parte. Jordan b peterson; Rollo Tomassi.
digitate:

Si sparla tanto dei nordamericani come dei pecoroni, invece credo sia ancora un angolo di occidente dove questi dibattiti ci sono, non conosco podcast o youtuber italiani che affrontino seriamente tematiche di questo tipo, magari mi sbaglio


----------



## Davidoff (15 Ottobre 2021)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Come non condividere... gia' l'avevo accennato tempo fa su altro argomento. Siamo alla deriva da un pezzo. Provate a vedere su youtube questi due video, di due personalita' un po' ... fuori dal coro.. almeno in parte. Jordan b peterson; Rollo Tomassi.
> digitate:
> Jordan Peterson: "I'm Not Anti-Feminist" | Q&A​
> @Rollo Tomassi Explains How Females Think - Women's Dynamics​
> Si sparla tanto dei nordamericani come dei pecoroni, invece credo sia ancora un angolo di occidente dove questi dibattiti ci sono, non conosco podcast o youtuber italiani che affrontino seriamente tematiche di questo tipo, magari mi sbaglio


Peterson è un grande per quanto riguarda la difesa degli uomini dalla deriva nazifem, purtroppo è anche un fissato delle scritture e della Bibbia e da quel punto di vista lo trovo limitato.

Tomassi un grandissimo, uno degli ispiratori dei movimenti red pill, purtroppo anche se molte persone cominciano a rendersi conto di come stanno le cose dubito ci saranno cambiamenti, queste ideologie hanno già plasmato le menti di gran parte della popolazione occidentale e, soprattutto, sono fortemente incoraggiate da chi comanda.


----------



## davidsdave80 (15 Ottobre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Peterson è un grande per quanto riguarda la difesa degli uomini dalla deriva nazifem, purtroppo è anche un fissato delle scritture e della Bibbia e da quel punto di vista lo trovo limitato.
> 
> Tomassi un grandissimo, uno degli ispiratori dei movimenti red pill, purtroppo anche se molte persone cominciano a rendersi conto di come stanno le cose dubito ci saranno cambiamenti, queste ideologie hanno già plasmato le menti di gran parte della popolazione occidentale e, soprattutto, sono fortemente incoraggiate da chi comanda.


100% d accordo con te, anche su Peterson..


----------

